# Honda GCV160 wont start



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have a Honda GCV160 and I am having trouble getting it to start. I have replaced the plug and checked it's gap, replaced the Coil, and replaced the carb but still no luck. The engine pops and the exhaust gets warm after trying to start it for about 5 min. so there is combustion also i checked and there is engine compression i checked by removing the plug and placing my thumb over the hole. I am at a loss here and need help, any help will be greatly appriciated thank you all in advance.

Phil


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

and there is fresh gas in it


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

you may have a valve sticking,or stuck. You also could have a sheared key way on the flywheel,a broken cam gear or the auto compression release is not working.I would pull the valve cover and see if your valves are moving as you cycle the engine. If one or both are stuck you may be able to get them free with your thumb or by spraying some carb cleaner on the valve stems and letting it sit for a bit then try working them with your thumb.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you it was a stuck exhaust valve, I sprayed carb cleaner on the valve stem after I removed the exhaust (What a job lots of PB Blaster) and I sprayed the ouside of the valve stem and spring with carb cleaner and while it sat i went ahead and adjusted my valve clearance ex 0.20mm and intake 0.15mm worked the valve with my thumb as you said also put a drill on the valve stem after removing the rocker arm and ran the drill real slow while moving the steam in and out. Put everything back together and she started up after the 2nd pull. Thank You a good tech/mechanic thanks outside the box and you my friend are a good tech/mechanic.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

your welcome any time.... thanks for the kind words....


----------

